

How I Spent Six Years Developing a Product - notastartup
http://blog.scrape.it/how-i-spent-six-years-developing-scrapeit-and-why-you-shouldnt-repeat-this-mistake

======
dragonsh
After reading the article just realised why didn't you use mechanize with
beautifulsoup library in Python. I feel you could have succeeded in your first
attempt within 3-6 months. I did it in 2008 and it worked great for me. Also
look at another open source project called scrapy
[http://scrapy.org/](http://scrapy.org/)

